

Steve Jobs told Obama, “You’re headed for a one-term presidency.” - optiplex
http://www.edibleapple.com/2011/10/20/steve-jobs-told-obama-youre-headed-for-a-one-term-presidency/

======
arkitaip
As much as I admire Jobs business acumen, it's astonishing how obnoxiously
arrogant he could be.

~~~
Anti-Ratfish
Agreed. Although it would be a brave person who thought they could get a
better advertising campaign together than Jobs.

